# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) تحديثات :  25-07-13 : Jini Box v1.06 Released

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *Jini-Box v1.06 Update Released (25th July 2013)*   *MTK*: Added MT6250 with new flash ID support*SpreadTrum*: Added new flash ID support*CoolSand*:  New font support added*MStar*: New flash ID's support added  
Setup is ready to download in support area: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   More & more updates soon... *Jini Box Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

